
We eliminate the number 1 excuse!"I haven't received the invoice" - alexcircei
http://www.billme.ws
======
gjvc
"invocing"

~~~
alexcircei
Where?

~~~
gjvc
"Keep your invocing simple" in the bottom half of the page.

~~~
alexcircei
Thanks!

